# Swaying Zombie



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's the zombie I put together from the Spider Hill Prop Works "Swaying Zombie" kit.

I picked up the kit and the hands at the MidWest Haunters Convention.
I got the head from Horror Dome.

swaying zombie by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

swaying zombie 2 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

swaying zombie 4 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

swaying zombie 3 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

The distressing I did on the clothes doesn't show well. I may want to further distress the clothes and add a little blood for Halloween.

Here he is in action.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's a brilliant and simple prop. I think the mask and hands make the whole prop look top notch. Great job!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!
looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Diabolik's kit made putting together a framework easy. Finding the shoes and getting holes drilled in them was the hard part, as Spooky1 will attest:googly: We also ended up with an extra suit coat because the tag stating that it was a short length was not immediately obvious, resulting in another trip to the thrift store.

We're very happy with the way he turned out.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job, Spooky1! He is stylin', and I like his movement too.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

looks and moves great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks really good! lewlew and I got kits a couple years ago and this is one of the neatest prop kits out there. So simple it almost builds itself and the quality is top notch. I agree about the shoes! I ended up buying some rubber boots, as drilling through shoe bottoms proved almost impossible. Get this guy in dim lighting and he'll be very unsettling


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He looks fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He looks fantastic! What a dapper dude! Love the mask and hands, he looks zombieriffic.:zombie:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well done indeed


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

I am glad to see you got him together. I love the head you used for this project. He is going to be a great addition to your haunt. I am happy the kit worked out well.

As for the shoes, they can be very challenging. We have found it is easier to go buy a pair of cheap new shoes at Kmart or Walmart for under $20 then to try to fight with used quality thrift store shoes. There are cheaper shoes with soles that are almost foam like and can be drilled in seconds. Any quality shoe is a royal bear to drill through and most have some sort of steel rod in them as well. When working with boots, on the Watchman, we use those over the shoe "muck" boots I believe they call them? The soles are thin rubber and are no match for a hole saw. Once they are drilled, you can slip them right down over the mounting bases. I typically run a drywall screw through the shoe into the wood just to keep them in place.

Ryan


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dang zombie swiped one of my hats! 

swaying zombie hat by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## DeadDaddy1993 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love how that turned out!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the hat makes the outfit:jol:


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 15, 2009)

Love him! looks great I bought one last year also for zombie theme, this year he is being re-purposed as an evil clown


----------

